# Help!!!! Keep on getting bsod!!!



## marquita188 (Jun 6, 2011)

CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME FIX THIS!!!
I can't get on the internet, even time i shut down the bsod shows up.
i can't ever use startup repair. because it goes right back to the bsod.

PC info:
emachines
vista home basic w sp1
amd athlon le-1620
nivida geforce 6150se ingrated
DVD-+rw super muilt-format dual layer
160gb hdd
2gb dd2 memory

STARTUP BSOD





"a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

if this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this appears again, follow these steps:

check to be sure you have adequate disk space. if a driver is identified in the stop message. disable the driver or check with the manufacturer for diver updates. try changing video adapters.

check with your hardware vendor for any bios updates. disable bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. if you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components. restart your computer, press f8 to select advanced startup options, and then select safe mode.

technical information:
***  stop:  0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xB12C976F, 0xBC6BB924, 0x00000000)"

SHUTDOWN BSOD


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 6, 2011)

After a quick Google, it looks like you may have a failing motherboard. It could also be memory related. Download a copy of Memtest86, burn it to a CD, and boot to the CD. Let it run.

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 6, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> after a quick google, it looks like you may have a failing motherboard. It could also be memory related. Download a copy of memtest86, burn it to a cd, and boot to the cd. Let it run.
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso



thanks!


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 6, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> After a quick Google, it looks like you may have a failing motherboard. It could also be memory related. Download a copy of Memtest86, burn it to a CD, and boot to the CD. Let it run.
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso





can't burn it to disc. 

=========================================================
6.6.2011
Task Type : Data Disc

18:42:45, File(cl_DataBurning.cpp), Line(78)
	-> Begin burning process
	Current drive:	<E: ATAPI   	DVD A  DH20A4H  	QP53>
	Current writing speed(x): 48.0
	====== Disc Info =======
	Disc Type: CD-R
	Disc Status: Blank, Appendable
	Num. of Sessions: 1 	Num. of Tracks: 1
	Disc Capacity: 359843LBs
	Free Size: 359843LBs Used Size: 0LBs
	========================
	Burn mode: DAO
	FS type: ISO9660_JOLIET
	Burn option: w/ buffer underrun protection
	Burn option: w/o simulation
	Burn option: w/o overburn
	Burn option: w/ close disc
	Burn option: w/o CD-TEXT
	Burn option: w/ verify disc
	Burn option: w/o extra long disc

18:42:45, File(cl_Cdwrite.cpp), Line(2662)
	-> Setup drive
	Sessn: 1, Sessn type: Disc At Once
	Disc physical format: CDROM_MODE1
	Trk: 1, Trk mode: MODE1

18:42:45, File(cl_Cdwrite.cpp), Line(1953)
	-> Start session
	Sessn: 1, Start trk: 1, Last trk: 1

18:42:45, File(cl_Cdwrite.cpp), Line(1979)
	-> Start track
	Trk: 1, Track start addr(LBA): 0, Trk size(sectors): 925, Sector size(bytes): 2048

18:43:42, File(cl_Cdwrite.cpp), Line(2398)
	-> Write end/Close disc

18:43:42, File(cl_DataBurning.cpp), Line(437)
	-> Burning Fail, ErrCode: 0xeb020b88

=========================================================

Error Code : 0xeb020b88


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 7, 2011)

What program are you using to burn?

If you can't burn it and have a spare flash drive around, you can download the pre-compiled USB install.


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 7, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> What program are you using to burn?
> 
> If you can't burn it and have a spare flash drive around, you can download the pre-compiled USB install.



cyberlink power2go


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try ImgBurn instead.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks kinda like a Memory or Harddrive problem. Seems to be getting file errors. Your not getting close to running out of harddrive space?


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 7, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Looks kinda like a Memory or Harddrive problem. Seems to be getting file errors. Your not getting close to running out of harddrive space?



out of 139gb i have 59gb.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 7, 2011)

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 8, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Download *BlueScreenView*
> No installation required.
> Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
> When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
> ...


 
can't even get to desktop startpage


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you run Memtest yet?


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 10, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did you run Memtest yet?



the what?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 10, 2011)

marquita188 said:


> the what?



The program I suggested you run on the first page of your post.


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 12, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> The program I suggested you run on the first page of your post.



nope


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well we can't help you anymore if you can't/won't do anything we suggest.

But like I said in my original post, it's probably a bad motherboard.


----------



## Twinbird24 (Jun 12, 2011)

The first BSOD message you posted (0x0000008E) could be caused by bad memory (which you can and should test with Memtest86+). Another cause of the error that I found while doing some quick research is corrupt registry/kernel and a rootkit (please click on link for further details). I fixed a PC a while ago that had this error, I couldn't remove the rootkit but re-installed the OS got rid of it and fixed the issue.

For your second error message about memory not being read I found that it could be caused by a lot of issues, check out this article for more info (the article talks about a slightly different error but still the same general idea). From what I read, this error is usually caused by software (ie a program that is not working properly or isn't compatible with your setup, or a virus). It _may_ also be caused by bad RAM.

The third error message (0x000000A0) could be caused by missing system files or broken/ corrupt data.

I would suggest just backing up all your data and doing a fresh install of the OS - this would eliminate any software issues. And then (regardless if the PC is fixed after this or not) I suggest running Memtest and also an HDD diagnostic test (because if you have bad hardware your problems will eventually return).

Also, what where you doing before you started getting these errors (ie did you install new hardware, install new programs, etc).


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 14, 2011)

Twinbird24 said:


> The first BSOD message you posted (0x0000008E) could be caused by bad memory (which you can and should test with Memtest86+). Another cause of the error that I found while doing some quick research is corrupt registry/kernel and a rootkit (please click on link for further details). I fixed a PC a while ago that had this error, I couldn't remove the rootkit but re-installed the OS got rid of it and fixed the issue.
> 
> For your second error message about memory not being read I found that it could be caused by a lot of issues, check out this article for more info (the article talks about a slightly different error but still the same general idea). From what I read, this error is usually caused by software (ie a program that is not working properly or isn't compatible with your setup, or a virus). It _may_ also be caused by bad RAM.
> 
> ...



i don't have a fresh copy of vista basic.
i don't know because i don't use that PC. 
i can't use DVD drive, i can't get to the desktop or anything else.


----------



## apj101 (Jun 14, 2011)

marquita188 said:


> i don't have a fresh copy of vista basic.
> i don't know because i don't use that PC.
> i can't use DVD drive, i can't get to the desktop or anything else.



you are not being very helpful to requests here. do you have access to another computer, can you get an external dvd drive to use. How are you typing this
Otherwise you are screwed, sorry but if you cant do any of the suggestions and just keep saying no i cant see how we can help you


----------



## marquita188 (Jun 14, 2011)

apj101 said:


> you are not being very helpful to requests here. do you have access to another computer, can you get an external dvd drive to use. How are you typing this
> Otherwise you are screwed, sorry but if you cant do any of the suggestions and just keep saying no i cant see how we can help you



yes


----------



## Twinbird24 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you have no DVD drive and no OS disc then the solutions to your problem are limited. It was already suggested that instead of running memtest from a disc you run it from a USB flash drive.

However, I think you should fix any possible software issues first (as it's not clear if your problems are because of bad hardware, damaged software, or both) unless you have some spare compatible HDDs, motherboards, RAM, etc. that you can swap in place of the potentially damaged hardware on the PC.

So first you should backup all your data. Can you remove the HDD and plug it into another PC? Do you have a 140GB+ USB HDD? Once the data is backed up, you should reformat the HDD (if you don't have a spare Windows installation lying around perhaps you could install a version of Linux).


----------

